# 6 screw holes for headbadge?



## removed (Feb 28, 2018)

hello,

i have always been a balloon guy for the most part over the years.  But i found a chainless that looks to me like a columbia maybe '99 but i may be way off.  anyway the head badge area on this bike has 6 holes, there cant be that many badges with 6 holes.  are there?   thanks for any help

alan


----------



## David Brown (Feb 28, 2018)

Must be one heavy badge. Picture would help.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2018)

It probably had a different badge installed at one time that required holes in different places. If you think it is a Coulumbia, check if a Columbia badge lines up with some of the existing holes.


----------



## removed (Mar 1, 2018)

here ya go 3 up and 3 down


----------



## David Brown (Mar 1, 2018)

Its a Cleveland chainless Cleveland used that large ball end spoke. And four holes for head badge.  Also a Cleveland handle bar stem and bars.


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Its a Cleveland chainless Cleveland used that large ball end spoke. And four holes for head badge.  Also a Cleveland handle bar stem and bars.



Thank you very much!!!   Are badges hard to find??   There is also a hole in transmission cover, that could be weld filled and nickled


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Its a Cleveland chainless Cleveland used that large ball end spoke. And four holes for head badge.  Also a Cleveland handle bar stem and bars.




I agree. Most likely had a Cleveland badge. And just used the four corner holes.


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> I agree. Most likely had a Cleveland badge. And just used the four corner holes.




Do ya happen to have that badge ed??


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Do ya happen to have that badge ed??



Here's a little help, what your badge might look like and a bit of info on the cabe with a couble more: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-with-a-cleveland-badge.54944/ . I gots the feeling you gonna have big trouble finding the right one as, when searching the net, no can find a 'bevel drive chainless' by Cleveland. H.A.Lozier MFG Co. So, it's not just the badge but the correct number it would have too.

 And there's this at Old Bike with chain drive and plenty info: http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bikes-1800s/1898-1899/1899-cleveland-model-47-mens-bicycle/





And this is interesting, must have been made right when Pope/Westfield/Columbia took over Cleveland. Yet more interesting, with your bike, makes me wonder: if your bike was branded with a special for chainless, already made during the take-over,  that had top and bottom screw of Westfield's , a very, very rare badge it would be: @ Mister Columbia's site: http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id89.html


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2018)

I think I have one. I'll check. 



CRIPPLE said:


> Do ya happen to have that badge ed??


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here's the Cleveland badge for your bike. Model 95: It's on The CABE: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-bicycle-should-i-buy.18377/


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2018)

Another interesting note is: your bike has  Pope's  Fearnhead Gear: 1899 Columbia Model 59 Shaft Drive Bicycle: https://coopertechnica.com/1899-Columbia-Model-59-Shaft-Drive-Bicycle.php



 
http://rustyspokes.com/facts.html



The shaft drive was not well accepted in Britain, so in 1894 Fearnhead took it to the USA where Colonel Pope of the Columbia firm bought the exclusive American rights.[_citation needed_] Belatedly, the British makers took it up, with Humber in particular plunging heavily on the deal.[_citation needed_] Curiously enough, the greatest of all the Victorian cycle engineers, Professor Archibald Sharp, was against shaft drive; in his classic 1896 book "Bicycles and Tricycles", he writes "The Fearnhead Gear.... if bevel-wheels could be accurately and cheaply cut by machinery, it is possible that gears of this description might supplant, to a great extent, the chain-drive gear; but the fact that the teeth of the bevel-wheels cannot be accurately milled is a serious obstacle to their practical success".[3]

In the USA, they had been made by the League Cycle Company as early as 1893.[4] Soon after, the French company Metropole marketed their Acatane.[4] By 1897 Columbia began aggressively to market the _chainless_ bicycle it had acquired from the League Cycle Company.[4] _Chainless_ bicycles were moderately popular in 1898 and 1899, although sales were still much smaller than regular bicycles, primarily due to the high cost. The bikes were also somewhat less efficient than regular bicycles: there was roughly an 8 percent loss in the gearing, in part due to limited manufacturing technology at the time. The rear wheel was also more difficult to remove to change flats. Many of these deficiencies have been overcome in the past century. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaft-driven_bicycle


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 2, 2018)

So, is your bike a Cleveland or, during takeover of  H.A.Lozier MFG Co. Pope's Westfield?


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> So, is your bike a Cleveland or, during takeover of  H.A.Lozier MFG Co. Pope's Westfield?
> 
> View attachment 762472View attachment 762473



Being early than Westfield I think


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks to Ed and everyone else what a wealth of knowledge I've been given and time to educate myself in this.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here is a pic of my shaft drive badge ...it’s a little later than yours


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Being early than Westfield I think



Ed said it has a Columbia drive train so that could make sense


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

A westfield badge correct ed?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2018)

See Alan, you thought it was a long shot.... "We get by with a little help from our (caber) friends"...


----------

